# Lowering GH and KH



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

what is the best way to lower GH and KH?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Replace part of the water in the tank with rain water or deionized water or reverse osmosis water or water from a lake that is not hard water. I'm assuming your tap water is hard.


----------

